# weaving -- shawl



## offGridNorthern (Jan 1, 2006)

I need an idea for a large shawl that I could weave on a 4-harness floor loom. This is for a wedding (mom-of-groom!!!) that is outdoors and I'm anticipating that it will be cool in the evening.

Any ideas, weavers?


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

If I had a four harness loom, I would do this huck lace shawl.

Instructions on Weavolution article
http://www.weavezine.com/content/woven-lace-huck-twill-threading

Have a good day!


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Anything in huck will be nice. Or a loosely beaten twil, maybe even point twill.
Flake Cotton makes a nice shawl, not as hot as wool, but still warm. I prefer unmercerized cotton, but that is just me. 
Tencel is very nice, with a lovely silk like drape.
Make it generously sized, at least 90 inches long, and as wide as your neck to the middle of your forearm. 

Do you want more specifics?


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Kyweaver,

I just saw your blog for the first time!

You are wearing a fingerwoven blue and white belt. 
Did you make that? What's it made out of?

Have a good day!


----------



## offGridNorthern (Jan 1, 2006)

rabbitgeek said:


> If I had a four harness loom, I would do this huck lace shawl.
> !


That is beautiful! Maybe I'll go into my local weaving shop and see what they have for warp/weft! It's always dangerous to go in there .....:hysterical:


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

RabbitGeek,
My belt is handspun wool, dye with fermented indigo and black walnut. It is the first fingerweaving I did. There is a matching set of chevron legging ties too, but girls don't wear those. I was hoping to find some ****** to buy them, but so far no luck.

OffGridNorthern,
how big is your loom?


----------



## offGridNorthern (Jan 1, 2006)

kyweaver said:


> RabbitGeek,
> OffGridNorthern,
> how big is your loom?


It's a 45" floor loom (Mira from LeClerc).


----------

